# Beleidigung auf Facebook: Azubi muss 2500 Euro zahlen



## sascha (23 Februar 2013)

*Lästern bei Facebook kann teuer werden: Das Amtsgericht Heidelberg hat jetzt eine Auszubildende zu 2500 Euro Schmerzensgeld verurteilt, weil sie ihren Arbeitgeber bei Facebook beleidigt hatte. Die Summe wurde fällig, obwohl die Beschimpfungen nur für ihre Facebook-Freunde sichtbar waren.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/02/beleidigung-auf-facebook-azubi-muss-2500-euro-zahlen-7400/


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2013)

...und das wird zukünftig alles noch viel härter für die Internetgemeinde, denn die Entscheidungsträger wissen bereits, was sie wollen. Es darf erinnert werden:


Reducal schrieb:


> BKA Vizechef schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...man solle grundsätzlich jede Aktivität im Netz als öffentlich betrachten


----------

